# Where is the snow?



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone getting snow? Here in Cleveland Ohio we haven't gotten anything. It's actually nice


----------



## boss2013 (Dec 17, 2013)

We haven't had hardly anything. It's winters like this that I am glad I don't owe on any equipment, just send the wife to work everyday


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Nothing in Nova Scotia. I can't recall the last time we didn't have snow by now. :realmad:


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

No snow here. Using my snow plow as a yard ornament.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

I know we're NC and not exactly the "snow belt". But all they've been talking about for months is how cold and wet this winter is supposed to be.

Weatherman just said tonight that for the next two weeks, we're going to be in a unusually warm pattern with some highs in the 60s.


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

Haven't been out since thanksgiving here! Not glad I added another truck.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Either we aren't going to get much snow this year or we will have snow up till July.


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been out 4x here in CNY, but right now, I could mow the grass. In fact, I may dethatch and aerate it tomorrow just because I'm that bored.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

In Cleveland we had 3 events in November but other than that it's been in the 50s! Getting pretty bored around here especially because I'm a heavy equipment operator by trade and it's too wet to even do that


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

04trd;1913643 said:


> In Cleveland we had 3 events in November but other than that it's been in the 50s! Getting pretty bored around here especially because I'm a heavy equipment operator by trade and it's too wet to even do that


X2 on that. We've had 3 or 4 events here in Erie but nothing for a few weeks now. Might go do a small drainage job just to break the boredom


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovin' the no snow. xysport


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep this is absolutely BS. We need snow.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

No snow here for few weeks in north central pa either...November and beginning of December was pretty decent not a lot but enough to stay busy....then nothing ...so. Bored I pulled vbox out and fixed a septic system today...


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are talking about.....I've done over 100 inches so far in buffalo


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have only plowed 5 times this year. and that was only in two storms so i feel more like ive plowed 2 times and salted 4. I am bored outta my mind and i cant even think of things to work on...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Had 2storms in November and it showed up it Colorado again on Xmas, plowed Xmas night, Friday and Saturday. Just got in from plowing 5" of fluff and will be out again in about 5hrs.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

We have had only 3 events to plow here. This morning ......-12* temp.!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I've had 6 full runs & a few cleanup & sanding/salting days


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Plowed once and had a few salt events. No snow in the long range forecast either.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

One. plow/salt event in November.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

We went out 5 times in November and 0 in December. First time i have not had a single salt or plow in November. Actually it's the first time our area has had no measurable snow in December since they began keeping records.

I don't mind though a lot of people switched to seasonal contracts after last years pounding.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Guess it looks like no one but New York got snow


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

Picked up a brand new truck and plow this year. Haven't used it once. Haven't had anything this year in Chicago.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

04trd;1914281 said:


> Guess it looks like no one but New York got snow


Not according to this.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

BUFF;1914369 said:


> Not according to this.


 Went out 5 times in November and twice in December but only got to do the full route once and small clean up the rest bored as hell bring on the snow. At least my stuff is payed for.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

BUFF;1914369 said:


> Not according to this.


That is wrong. Their is less than a 1/8" of snow in Central Indiana. In fact all the snow we had this season has melted off the roads because of the ground temps.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF;1914369 said:


> Not according to this.


Unless that's a season total thus far, that map is a crock of ****! Which is fine by me, all seasonal contracts here.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jarret. Making the maiden voyage with the new pusher tomorrow as our contract starts Jan 1. This pusher is bad ass. Thanks again


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No problem Mario, send me pictures of the piles, I'll be down here hoping we get the scraps after you're done stealing all the snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Gman1200hd;1914396 said:


> Went out 5 times in November and twice in December but only got to do the full route once and small clean up the rest bored as hell bring on the snow. At least my stuff is payed for.





Rick547;1914398 said:


> That is wrong. Their is less than a 1/8" of snow in Central Indiana. In fact all the snow we had this season has melted off the roads because of the ground temps.





John_DeereGreen;1914670 said:


> Unless that's a season total thus far, that map is a crock of ****! Which is fine by me, all seasonal contracts here.


I didn't create the map, just passing along something I found. What it shows for Colorado and Wyoming is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowless winter here as well. Yeah, it's only been a couple weeks into winter, but you would think we'd get something other than rain.

Storm heading in from CO to NJ this weekend. 49-55* F and rain. 


Thanks for the rain guys, as our reservoirs are way over full now....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We were on track for the least snowy December on record. 

Not anymore. 

Strange thing is, we had 31" in November and around an inch in December now and we are still ahead of average.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1914768 said:


> We were on track for the least snowy December on record.
> 
> Not anymore.
> 
> Strange thing is, we had 31" in November and around an inch in December now and we are still ahead of average.


I have been told I'm above Average......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5;1914805 said:


> I have been told I'm above Average......


Not the first time a girl has lied to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1914805 said:


> I have been told I'm above Average......


I'm sure she wasn't referring to your intelligence, appearance or any other part of your physique.

She was probably referring to your alcohol consumption.

And ability to throw out Defcon 5's and Code Red!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Since Xmas we've received about 14" from two storms with potentially more coming in on Saturday. We had -17* this morning but the sun is out and feels like 10*.......
To the north in Wyoming it's snowed everyday since Xmas until yesterday at my uncle's place with temps as low as -28*, with wind chill factored in its been -45*.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1914834 said:


> Since Xmas we've received about 14" from two storms with potentially more coming in on Saturday. We had -17* this morning but the sun is out and feels like 10*.......
> To the north in Wyoming it's snowed everyday since Xmas until yesterday at my uncle's place with temps as low as -28*, with wind chill factored in its been -45*.


Sounds like a great place to live and not be in the snowplowing business.

Does he have any land for sale?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1914848 said:


> Sounds like a great place to live and not be in the snowplowing business.
> 
> Does he have any land for sale?


He has 560square miles of paradise, nearest neighbor is 15miles away, nearest Wal-Mart is 65miles away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.nbcchicago.com/video/#!/...-Good-for-Towns--Bad-for-Businesses/287159031

sad.....simply sad


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1914853 said:


> He has 560square miles of paradise, nearest neighbor is 15miles away, nearest Wal-Mart is 65miles away.


Wow !

Sounds like a place you could invite a guy from Michigan to, put a bullet in his head, bury him, and no one would ever know what happened...

Geesh, Bird... you better not take Buff up on any "on site" welding classes in WI


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1914901 said:


> http://www.nbcchicago.com/video/#!/...-Good-for-Towns--Bad-for-Businesses/287159031
> 
> sad.....simply sad


Funny part is that no matter the weather, here, the township always cries that they're over their snow budget. No snow for 2 -3 years, and one bad winter later, they've gone way over budget. I'd love to know what happened to the 2-3 years prior where the budget was / should have been accumulated to the 4th year of wicked weather...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1914916 said:


> Wow !
> 
> Sounds like a place you could invite a guy from Michigan to, put a bullet in his head, bury him, and no one would ever know what happened...
> 
> Geesh, Bird... you better not take Buff up on any "on site" welding classes in WI


The guy from Michigan would be a no show.......


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

found it!

http://mcpinc.com/MCPWebCam/tabid/306/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1914924 said:


> The guy from Michigan would be a no show.......


Ha, ha, ha

Ha, ha

Ha

Still worse than a woman.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1915035 said:



> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Ha, ha
> 
> ...


Thats a

Long post

To read

On a phone


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess it's true what ever happens in Vegas stays in Vegas that's why it has not snowed here cuz its been snowing thereand they don't like to share


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1915035 said:


> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> Ha, ha
> 
> ...


Lol, back at you sport....


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

BUFF;1914723 said:


> I didn't create the map, just passing along something I found. What it shows for Colorado and Wyoming is pretty much spot on.


Not trying to kill the messenger by any means. Just letting you know that some weather man on crack must be putting out snow fall information again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rick547;1915268 said:


> Not trying to kill the messenger by any means. Just letting you know that some weather man on crack must be putting out snow fall information again.


All weather men are on crack......:laughing:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 2' of the crap in my yard 45 miles away from where I get paid too move it


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The way I was using salt in early December, I'm embracing the break.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully getting some next week in Ohio


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

They are forecasting ice here on Friday! 

Give me rain or snow. I hate ice events! :angry:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rick547;1915800 said:


> They are forecasting ice here on Friday!
> 
> Give me rain or snow. I hate ice events! :angry:


Well..........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rick547;1915800 said:


> They are forecasting ice here on Friday!
> 
> Give me rain or snow. I hate ice events! :angry:


I love ice events quick and easy money 
I don't make as much as I do plowing snow then salt But I can do a salt run in 3 hrs and I'm back in bed
Make 4k for 3 hrs worth of work


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

BUFF;1915824 said:


> Well..........


More a personal reason that logistic. Have young grandkids driving now. Just worry more about their safety.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Rick547;1915924 said:


> More a personal reason that logistic. Have young grandkids driving now. Just worry more about their safety.


I've got 2 teenage drivers, we don't get ice storms but I have the same concerns when the roads are hard pack / crappy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It's snowing again but it's over my house as usual!!

Must be that black cloud that hangs over my head lol

Country living kinda blows because everyone can take care of themselves lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1915930 said:


> I've got 2 teenage drivers, we don't get ice storms but I have the same concerns when the roads are hard pack / crappy.


No ice storms?

Moving next to you is sounding better and better.


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

No snow by me, not even once this year! :angry: lmao!


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1916049 said:


> No ice storms?
> 
> Moving next to you is sounding better and better.


Funny you say that I just sent him a pm a few weeks ago and asked him about moving down there. Me and the wife are talking about it but moving a company is going to be the hard part. I got a few buddies in denver and fort collins and im sick to death of the corn fields hahaha


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1916049 said:


> No ice storms?
> 
> Moving next to you is sounding better and better.


Iowa would be a good place/pace for you........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UnitedInc;1916055 said:


> Funny you say that I just sent him a pm a few weeks ago and asked him about moving down there. Me and the wife are talking about it but moving a company is going to be the hard part. I got a few buddies in denver and fort collins and im sick to death of the corn fields hahaha


Besides, I have to track down the owner of a 970 area code that made a crank call last year. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1916081 said:


> Iowa would be a good place/pace for you........


Looking better and better all the time.

Just think of cousin Eddie and the family RV parked out front. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1916084 said:


> Besides, I have to track down the owner of a 970 area code that made a crank call last year. :laughing:


It was probably GV using a throwaway.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1916095 said:


> It was probably GV using a throwaway.......


Well, I sure am not going east. Although, I would like to see Ground Zero and the Statue of Liberty before it is recycled.

My wife wanted to take the kids to DC, I told her we had to wait until I could go there without me becoming sick or being arrested since I hate politicians and lobbyists.

I'm planning on the NYC thing, I don't think the latter will every happen.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1916118 said:


> Well, I sure am not going east. Although, I would like to see Ground Zero and the Statue of Liberty before it is recycled.
> 
> My wife wanted to take the kids to DC, I told her we had to wait until I could go there without me becoming sick or being arrested since I hate politicians and lobbyists.
> 
> I'm planning on the NYC thing, I don't think the latter will every happen.


Best way to see NYC is from the air IMO. Went to Ellis Island about 5yrs ago, my mom's folks came through there in '22 and found their names there.

The monuments in DC are pretty cool with the exception for all the ************ taking pics around the war memorials especially the Vietnam memorial. Did find some family friends names on it which was cool.

Smithsonian is great, spent a couple days there. 
The White House has been disgraced, had chicken bones in the yard and a watermelon patch.....


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Guess Ohio is getting a storm Monday. They say highs in the teens with snow. About damn time.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing in Delaware so far, really hoping for something since we just bought four new snow blowers and a truck.


----------



## Dan R 4000 (Nov 15, 2014)

04trd;1917291 said:


> Guess Ohio is getting a storm Monday. They say highs in the teens with snow. About damn time.


Yea bought new equipment and it looks pretty in the shop but would like to use it some time Thumbs Up


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha you and me both!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I want none of it I have seasonal contracts


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

*Let it snow! We've Got TRUCKLOADS of salt - bags, liquid, bulk*

*The Jet Stream Group awarded U.S Government Contract*

Jet Stream Fuels, Inc., has been awarded a contract to supply* BULK ROAD SALT* to the U.S. Government.

Founded in 2011, Jet Stream Fuels quickly expanded from a supplier of jet fuel to a global trading and marketing company supplying refined products, bulk road salt, liquid calcium chloride, coal, and other aggregates to federal, state, county, local governments, and corporations.

As part of their continued growth plan, Jet Stream Fuels provides de-icing products (bulk/bagged road salt and liquid chlorides) via vessels up to 75,000 mt, barges, and truckloads.

Further details are available on their website *http://JetStreamFuels.com *

The company does possess a 637 Registration to procure and sell wholesale fuel products in the U.S. *For More Information Contact: Susan Cromer, VP Sales at 786-566-0195*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ok, so how does that answer where the snow is?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Jet Stream;1920266 said:


> *The Jet Stream Group awarded U.S Government Contract*
> 
> Jet Stream Fuels, Inc., has been awarded a contract to supply* BULK ROAD SALT* to the U.S. Government.
> 
> ...


Would you like a cookie?


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1920319 said:


> Would you like a cookie?


Well actually, I prefer a cookie AND some snow to help my salt sales! You see,
I have 4 hungry mouths to feed 
Seriously, the purpose of the announcement is to show that we are reputable AND offer salt at a competitive price since the government selects least expensive bids. 
I don't mind being teased, John_DeereGreen...thanks for replying to my post!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jet Stream;1920370 said:


> Well actually, I prefer a cookie AND some snow to help my salt sales! You see,
> I have 4 hungry mouths to feed
> Seriously, the purpose of the announcement is to show that we are reputable AND offer salt at a competitive price since the government selects least expensive bids.
> I don't mind being teased, John_DeereGreen...thanks for replying to my post!


If the government only used the least expensive vendors our armed forces would be using equipment from China/India....


----------



## Jet Stream (Sep 6, 2014)

BUFF;1920372 said:


> If the government only used the least expensive vendors our armed forces would be using equipment from China/India....


You are correct....quality is taken into consideration as well. I am not a government contracting specialist.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Found some snow hiding under a Toyota. Thumbs Up


----------

